# Check these wrecked GTO's



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Need parts? Check these wrecked GTO's...

http://www.clevelandpickapart.com/gtos.htm


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

So CGM GTO's are not only the fastest, but the safest too? Cool


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

wow :willy:


----------



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

Now's my chance to get that wiring harness needed for the JHP gauges!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

man thats like a nightmare. some body slap me


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Why God, why? I can only imagine what happened to some of those... looks like the passenger compartments held up pretty good though.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I like the one the tree fell on. My sister in law had an old POS government issue K car, black on black with no air. A tree fell on it -- but the county still made her drive it. Told her to bolt the chunks of the tree that damaged the car to it just so people could figure out where the giant dents to the roof and trunk came from. Kind of woody, I suppose.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Reminds me of the Great Train Wreck of 2005. A quick death to 38 brand new GTO's just out of their womb, all with about 3 miles on them...... GONE.

I'm gunna have nightmares.*


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have purchased from them before and I must say they were top notch people


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *Reminds me of the Great Train Wreck of 2005. A quick death to 38 brand new GTO's just out of their womb, all with about 3 miles on them...... GONE.
> 
> I'm gunna have nightmares.*


last year at the big car show here I saw a flatbed truck with about 10 LS2 engines for sale all said that they had 5-10 miles so I'm assuming that they came from those car that were ivolved in the train wreck,I also heard a rumor about Roush buying a few of those GTO's


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I cant stop crying.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

It looks like they have quite a few stock 18s out there if anybody is interested. I'm sure that you could find 4 good ones...


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

What in the hairy green hell fell on that QSM 2004? A battleship?


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

hey Kingsford, if you really want that wiring harness for the JHP guages. Do what i did and e-mail JHP, they have the wiring harnesses. $79. I had to get one too, they have them , just not posted on their site. was at my house from Aus in about 6 days.


----------



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

oldsow said:


> hey Kingsford, if you really want that wiring harness for the JHP guages. Do what i did and e-mail JHP, they have the wiring harnesses. $79. I had to get one too, they have them , just not posted on their site. was at my house from Aus in about 6 days.


Thanks, oldsow! My Goat has a build date of 05/06 so I know I'll need it.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Those are sobering portraits of some massive screwups. Good mental images to keep in mind the next time I'm hammering a sweeping off-ramp or tempted to let-the-big-dog-eat on some "deserted" stretch of road. Of course, sometimes you simply can't escape the falling tree...


----------



## RedonRed06 (Nov 27, 2006)

anybody know how much i can get an ls2 m6 and ecm for? and where i can get it


----------



## sercastiK (Feb 18, 2007)

about 8 grand.


----------



## batsallover (Jan 1, 2007)

Its crazy to see all those wrecked GTO's in one place. I can only imagine the stories behind some of them. Hopefully the owners made it none the worse for wear.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Cleveland Pick a Part is actually quite un-helpful. I need the small black plastic clip from the bottom left corner of my rear windshield moulding (make sense?). I wrote to them asking if they had the part and they replied, "no". I responded saying I felt brushed off and that I see the part on most all their cars. Their second reply was that the moulding gets dry-rot from sitting outside. I then took photos of the part I needed and their current response is that I should get it from the dealer. Hell, I thought they were a scrap parts dealer. I guess a plastic clip is too small of an item for them to deal with. They did say that they were not trying to brush me off, however, also did not offer to sell me the part either. 

Anyway, does anyone have a wrecked car that I could get this part off of?


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

Holy Crap! I hope the people came out better then the cars. What a shame. :willy:


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Man looking at all those wrecks makes me feel that all to often there was just to much power for some people to handle. I myself have had a couple of times when I felt it getting away from me. Really sad to see all those GTO's gone forever.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

It does appear our goats can take a front or rear hit and protect us well. The passenger compartments are in pretty good shape. Now,the top hits seem like a different story.


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Cleveland Pick apart - what a joke. I need a new console button for the drivers side window operation - mine is cracked. I called them up today and they wanted $45 plus shipping. Maybe it is just me but that seems like an awful lot for a small piece of plastic.


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

I just called my dealer - Lupient in Golden Valley (MN) - they are getting me a new window button for free under warrantee.arty:


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

See my posting from 2/26 in this thread. clevelandpickapart.com certainly does not seem intersted in "parting" out wrecked cars as described on their web site and as their web name suggests. I'm not sure what their motive is other than showing us disturbing photos of our pet goats :confused. I wonder if their problem may just be a lazy employee answering emails and the phone who is really not interested in going out to the junk yard and the hassle of mailing a part thats only worth a few bucks. I wonder if the owner of clevelandautoparts realizes they have lost at least 2 sales in the last week. Pulling a small plastic part, and mailing it via USPS is not a big deal and jacked up pricing is sleazy business. I'm sure they make their money on crushing cars and selling the metal in bulk and not on miscellaneous parts and dealing with customers.

BTW, I wanted to get the small window trim part first from them and follow up with a replacement center console (where the instrument cluster goes). This will not be happening through them.


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

You are absolutely right, Russ. They are not someone I want to do business with. It sounds to me like we are better off without their "help". Peace brother and happy goating.


----------



## NYRicanGTO (Mar 7, 2007)

These types of pics make any gto lover sick. I say if you can't handle it, don't buy it, get yourself a bike.


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Those pics where like still pics from a "snuff film". I don't think I'll ever be the same after seeing all of those f'd up Goats..Man..

Oh and thanks for the info about those dood's in Cleveland. I was going to call them tomorrow about one of those '05's rear facia. I think I'll just hit up my friend at a GM Dealership about one now.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

It's amazing to see the trend of front collision damage. Too much car is an understatement and not really a proper description of what really takes place. It's "not enough driver" in most of the cases. It's a great reminder though, to play in a controlled environment, and save the romping for the track.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

exwrx said:


> It's amazing to see the trend of front collision damage. Too much car is an understatement and not really a proper description of what really takes place. It's "not enough driver" in most of the cases. It's a great reminder though, to play in a controlled environment, and save the romping for the track.


:agree


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 29, 2007)

*i wish i hadnt looked at that.
 
my heart just about stopped when i saw the silver one.
i dont ever want to see my baby like that!!*


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

One positive note: With the exception of maybee one, it looks like the ocupents were well protected in all those crashed beauties. :cool 
I'd rather have my car mangled up than me!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> One positive note: With the exception of maybee one, it looks like the ocupents were well protected in all those crashed beauties. :cool
> I'd rather have my car mangled up than me!


How mangled? I'd take a hit for my car.:rofl:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> How mangled? I'd take a hit for my car.:rofl:


Ok. Maybee a broke toe or something.


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

ya guys wanna cry i live 20 minutes from pickapart here are some pix i personally took


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

You can't handle the ponies stay off the horse :willy:


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok if that didnt make you want to drive home going 40 I dont what would! Yeah the passenger department held up real well. so that comforts me a bit. But man, are there that many people who cant drive these cars???? There are not to many of us and everytime I see one wrecked it kills me!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

There are more GTO's in those boneyard pics than I see on the roads in my town!:willy:


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

lol pearljam,i tried pm ya back but u'r pm box is full


----------



## pick_a_part (Oct 5, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> See my posting from 2/26 in this thread. clevelandpickapart.com certainly does not seem intersted in "parting" out wrecked cars as described on their web site and as their web name suggests. I'm not sure what their motive is other than showing us disturbing photos of our pet goats :confused. I wonder if their problem may just be a lazy employee answering emails and the phone who is really not interested in going out to the junk yard and the hassle of mailing a part thats only worth a few bucks. I wonder if the owner of clevelandautoparts realizes they have lost at least 2 sales in the last week. Pulling a small plastic part, and mailing it via USPS is not a big deal and jacked up pricing is sleazy business. I'm sure they make their money on crushing cars and selling the metal in bulk and not on miscellaneous parts and dealing with customers.
> 
> BTW, I wanted to get the small window trim part first from them and follow up with a replacement center console (where the instrument cluster goes). This will not be happening through them.


That is not the case at all. As a matter of fact, there are 10 ebay employees that work 60+ hours a week, and the boss answers emails from his home computer until 10pm. No one here is "lazy," and we sold over $2 million on ebay in the last 2 years. It is not worth our time to pull a small plastic part, what is the point? You can get the part for a few dollars from the dealer, what is the point in having one of our employees waste their time for a $5 part at the dealer? What are we going to sell you the part for, $2.50? We sell real parts, like center consoles for $100 and speedometers for $150. We are like any other salvage lot out there. You call us lazy, but you can't drive to the dealer to pick up your $5 trim piece, then come on the forums and bash us for it? 

I'm sure there are plenty of satisified customers here that will comment on our service and quality of parts and descriptions.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Two things.
1. I got a very nice part from these people, It was clean, well packed and what I wanted. They even called me to ask if an 05 part was acceptable for my 04 because of the trim.(GTO and 5.7) 
2. I wonder how many of these drivers thought they were smarter and faster than Traction Control. I'll bet a lot of these people had the TC off and were doing really stupid stuff.


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Just my opinion, but, Pick Apart, have you ever thought that these "small" - i.e. less expensive parts are important to the requester? If a small request like this isn't worth your time, why should we come to you for big requests? Make customers happy and we will gladly come back, but to insult us and say that our "small" part is not worth your time is insulting.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

goatballs said:


> Just my opinion, but, Pick Apart, have you ever thought that these "small" - i.e. less expensive parts are important to the requester? If a small request like this isn't worth your time, why should we come to you for big requests? Make customers happy and we will gladly come back, but to insult us and say that our "small" part is not worth your time is insulting.


Not to pick on goatballs in particular but how much do you make per hour and at what point does it become cost ineffective or unprofitable for you to do what you do. Let us say you make $10.00 per hour and it takes you a half hour to go out and carefully get a part that I want then pack it in a container with packing material you have to buy, and then pay for shipping, how much would you charge for the part? Would you charge more than it costs you or less? Be realistic in your expectations and you won't feel insulted by the results of your expectations not being met. 
You should not expect any business to accomadate your desires/needs at a loss.


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Don't worry - I am not easily offended, Don. I understand your point and would not expect to get a part at a "loss" to Cleveland. Maybe then, they should explain to customers when they call why it is not feasible to fulfill such a request. That, I think, would reduce backlash.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm pleased I did not offend you and I agree that perhaps Pick A Part could explain their point better. I suspect that they would just get tired of it after a while. Everybody wants their "money for nothin and their chicks for free."


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah Don! I love the Dire Straits reference. Mark Knopfler is my all-time favorite guitarist! Cheers!


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

pick_a_part said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of satisified customers here that will comment on our service and quality of parts and descriptions.


verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrysatisfied customer i do TONNNNNNNNNNS of buisness with these people and have NEVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVER had a complaint they are verry perfeshinal and do eveything they can to help. 

can we get a trader rating here??? i would defitly give them a POSITIVE RATING.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Kind of makes you wonder why all have been crashed. Are they that dangerous?


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

no ppl just cant drive to much power. pretty much all frount colissions.


----------



## joecop30 (May 1, 2006)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Kind of makes you wonder why all have been crashed. Are they that dangerous?


....Looks like cases of low performance driving of high performance vehicles....


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

It still seems to me that I drive my car like an old woman...It would be nice to know exactly what each of those drivers was doing, age range, etc.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

pick_a_part said:


> That is not the case at all. As a matter of fact, there are 10 ebay employees that work 60+ hours a week, and the boss answers emails from his home computer until 10pm. No one here is "lazy," and we sold over $2 million on ebay in the last 2 years. It is not worth our time to pull a small plastic part, what is the point? You can get the part for a few dollars from the dealer, what is the point in having one of our employees waste their time for a $5 part at the dealer? What are we going to sell you the part for, $2.50? We sell real parts, like center consoles for $100 and speedometers for $150. We are like any other salvage lot out there. You call us lazy, but you can't drive to the dealer to pick up your $5 trim piece, then come on the forums and bash us for it?
> 
> I'm sure there are plenty of satisified customers here that will comment on our service and quality of parts and descriptions.



====================

Wow, you are quite an impressive business. First, I am not a moron as you would seem to make me out to be. I have checked with two dealers......this is NOT a $5 part. It seems this part has to be ordered from Down under and would likely cost in the $40-$50 range (according to two dealers). That is why I came you you. You are a effing junk yard. All I asked you to do is tell me how much this part would cost. As goat said, I would not expect you to sell at a loss either. Business must make money. Goat also mentioned my point that you might not make a ton of money on this however, sometimes business does business in hopes of future business! BTW, I do need a center console too.....you lose! And I do hope others on this forum see my point.

>>> I hope you make sure that your "boss" sees this posting. I wonder if his business model is the same as your.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

BTW, Cleveland P-A-P, had you come back with a price of $30-35, I would have taken it. Surely that is enough to send your employee out to the junk pile with a screwdriver, unclipped a plastic part on a wrecked pile of junk, put it in a envelope and mailed it to me. If not, you should examine your business model. Have fun on eBay. Maybe your business name should be "Cleveland pic-a-aprt as long as it's more than 100 bucks"


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

FYI,..here is a re-post of my 2/26 message...

Cleveland Pick a Part is actually quite un-helpful. I need the small black plastic clip from the bottom left corner of my rear windshield moulding (make sense?). I wrote to them asking if they had the part and they replied, "no". I responded saying I felt brushed off and that I see the part on most all their cars. Their second reply was that the moulding gets dry-rot from sitting outside. I then took photos of the part I needed and their current response is that I should get it from the dealer. Hell, I thought they were a scrap parts dealer. I guess a plastic clip is too small of an item for them to deal with. They did say that they were not trying to brush me off, however, also did not offer to sell me the part either.


----------



## pick_a_part (Oct 5, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> ====================
> 
> Wow, you are quite an impressive business. First, I am not a moron as you would seem to make me out to be. I have checked with two dealers......this is NOT a $5 part. It seems this part has to be ordered from Down under and would likely cost in the $40-$50 range (according to two dealers). That is why I came you you. You are a effing junk yard. All I asked you to do is tell me how much this part would cost. As goat said, I would not expect you to sell at a loss either. Business must make money. Goat also mentioned my point that you might not make a ton of money on this however, sometimes business does business in hopes of future business! BTW, I do need a center console too.....you lose! And I do hope others on this forum see my point.
> 
> >>> I hope you make sure that your "boss" sees this posting. I wonder if his business model is the same as your.



We are a salvage lot. As I have said before, we don’t have time to send employees out to check on little plastic pieces that, chances are, not even there. As soon as a GTO comes in it gets fully disassembled by a team of employees and everything of value gets put on shelves. We do not have intact GTOs sitting around in the yard, like a junk yard. Parts get stolen, so we must take everything apart as soon as it gets here. The little insignificant parts like plastic trim pieces are broke, or get thrown away. We're not forcing you to buy parts off us. If you choose not to, then you are the one who loses. I hope others on this forum can educate you on how a business works, and share their satisfied experiences with you.

By the way, this is the "boss" posting. Take your piss poor attitude and propganda tactics elsewhere.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I think you gave a "Piss poor response boss"..you should consider going to business college 101. 

As I already explained in my email communications to you...I CAN SEE THE LITTLE FKING PLASTIC PART on just about every vehicle you show in your SALVAGE PICTURES.....................so, don't throw the "chances are they are not even there" chit on me. The excuse that you can't waste your time sending your employees to the salvage yard is a better response. 

BTW, I choose NOT to buy from you ............ EVER! Each forum member is free to decide who to do business with, so to each their own. 

Isn't America a great place! Freedom of speech. Freedom to choose who to do business with. Freedom to tell you to PISS OFF! Be gone Cleveland Pick-a-part. I'm done with you.


----------



## pick_a_part (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh no, whatever will we do without your $10 interior plastic trim part purchase?


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

WOW there is some serious stuff going on in here!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Pick-a-part boss (aka, I assume you are Erik), I suspect you will do without my $10 EXTERIOR (not interior) part purchase, any future purchases from me...........and without many GTO owners purchases who read this and see what an idiot you really are.


----------



## pick_a_part (Oct 5, 2006)

This is Jay, Erik's boss, and anyone that reads this forum will see that you have no understanding of how this business works, as they have told you previously.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

ROTFLMAO!!!

enough said! 

arty:


----------



## GTOnutz (Apr 19, 2007)

Jeffs386 said:


> I have purchased from them before and I must say they were top notch people



I heard the same, some stuff is a little pricey, but its all about supply and demand. :cheers


----------



## pick_a_part (Oct 5, 2006)

GTOnutz said:


> I heard the same, some stuff is a little pricey, but its all about supply and demand. :cheers


Thank you for your support.


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

I think boss man should be the bigger person in here and not let one person bring out the bad side of him that we all have when we are pushed into a corner. The reason I say this is because potential customers could be turned away by the atittude he is giving. I hope pick a part boss is no offended by my opinion because we are all nasty when we are insulted by anyone its a natural defense mechanism but in a business sense you have to be the bigger man. After all most of your gto parts will probably be sold to people on this forum. I say this cause I assume everybody in your area wrecked their gto. I have a question? How did you get so many wrecked gto's. Are they all local or what? You got more wrecked gto's than Kansas City Missouri has at the dealerships.

Ps You havent made me count you out for potential parts purchases for my car I just hope I wont need any. Also do you have any ls1 or ls2 motors for sale and if you do how much?


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well said, KC.MO. I agree with you.


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, whether or not russ is right or wrong, I think that I wouldn't and won't buy parts from Cleveland PAP because of the way they're management staff responded. If he was blatently wrong, its still not their place to tell him so, they're a business and he is the consumer, the Customer is ALWAYS RIGHT. Even I know that and I'm 18.... I've worked 3 service jobs and I would have been fired on the spot if I had ever confronted a customer for any reason what so ever.... But I guess if people don't mind being treated like **** then they can go buy from you, if your willing to work with them....


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

*Pap*

100% screwed up a $390 order
$65.00 discount on a $150 order
HMMMMMMMMMMMM..

I am just chalking it up to experience, and making sure everyone I know with a GTO knows of this experience.

I win....:lol:


----------



## BagMan (May 1, 2007)

I have bought from them and there product is TOP NOtch.


----------



## pick_a_part (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you BagMan. All of our customers that are local are welcome to pull their own smaller parts that we may not be able to get to, for $5 or $10 for these plastic parts.

To the 18 year old, if you allow the customer that is incorrect to push you around, you will not be in business long. We deal mainly on eBay, and every week we get eBay buyers that try to get something for free by saying parts are broke and to just send a refund and let them keep the part, or try to send us their broken parts back for a refund. The salvage business works differently than your previous McDonalds job where you have to give in to a dissatisfied customer every time. There are some crooks out there on the internet.

Thanks for all the positive support from our loyal customers.


----------

